# Bogut sustains dislocated elbow, broken hand



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> MILWAUKEE (AP) -- Milwaukee Bucks center Andrew Bogut has a broken hand, dislocated elbow and sprained wrist that will keep him out indefinitely after a hard fall in Saturday night's victory over the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> The team said Sunday it does not know when he will return, but the injuries leave his availability for a potential playoff run in doubt. He has been released from the hospital.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/04/03/bucks.bogut.injury/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2

Goodbye season. ****


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> http://www.nba.com/2010/news/04/03/bucks.bogut.injury/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2
> 
> Goodbye season. ****


I can't believe this happened. My dad told me this whenI got up this morning, and I thought he was kidding me. I have the game recorded for when I get back home, but I don't think I can watch it now.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

****


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

jesus


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

I cried..


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

He's had the surgery on the hand.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/89962142.html


----------

